# Can I store my Dell laptop Vertically



## mjordan

I just bought a product called the Laptop Flip for my Dell laptop to store it in the vertical position when not in use.

I love the product but wanted to know if it is okay to store my computer vertically?


----------



## bomberboysk

I dont see any harm in it.


----------



## Vizy

it should be fine, just don't let it run and then store upside down till the hdd stops completely.


----------



## euwern

there is no harm.. to store your laptop vertically.. its a laptop anyway..which is designed to be portable (stored in backs,case ..etc) lolz


----------



## PohTayToez

Hmm... I smell advertising.


----------



## Russian777

PohTayToez said:


> Hmm... I smell advertising.



yah me too, lol.


----------



## justinups

Russian777 said:


> yah me too, lol.



no offence but that product sound like a waste of money. you can just put on its side on the side of the desk.


----------



## Bodaggit23

PohTayToez said:


> Hmm... I smell advertising.



Precisely.


----------



## mjordan

justinups said:


> no offence but that product sound like a waste of money. you can just put on its side on the side of the desk.



I also use it to angle my laptop and for ventilation.  This is the only product I could find that offered these features.  I read about this product on Engadget last month.


----------



## diduknowthat

mjordan said:


> I also use it to angle my laptop and for ventilation.  This is the only product I could find that offered these features.  I read about this product on Engadget last month.



Or you take any household object and put it underneath your laptop.


----------



## mjordan

diduknowthat said:


> Or you take any household object and put it underneath your laptop.



I spent $2k on my laptop, so $18 is well worth it if the product does what I am looking for.  My only question, which has been answered, is if I could store it upright when not in use.  But you go right ahead and use your phone book.  I'm sure that will work perfect for you.


----------



## euwern

justinups said:


> no offence but that product sound like a waste of money. you can just put on its side on the side of the desk.



agree with what you say.


----------



## diduknowthat

Sure, whatever floats your boat.


----------

